# New to all of this



## Deleted member 84728 (Feb 16, 2020)

Always wanted to but never have.........so renting a motorhome in Hertfordshire and will be driving up to Scotland to try the NC500 over Easter - not the best time, but both work for schools s can only take school holidays.  Can't wait but some trepidation. Any tips gratefully received.  Want to try wild camping.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 16, 2020)

I hope you enjoy yourself. 
I would reccomend not using that route. There have been posts to say the problem about highlighting a particular route or beauty spot means it gets over used.
Don't forget general good behaviour rules and have a great time.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## Deleted member 84728 (Feb 16, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I hope you enjoy yourself.
> I would reccomend not using that route. There have been posts to say the problem about highlighting a particular route or beauty spot means it gets over used.
> Don't forget general good behaviour rules and have a great time.


I think we thought of the NC500 as a starting point to get an idea of where to go, but we are open to suggestions. Haven't been to Scotland for about 25 years! And then we were in Aviemore, and only managed to get as far over as Oban, so keen to explore - but so many places!


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 16, 2020)

Welcome. Best tip i could give you is to become a full member! That way you will have access to the POI file that will give you more than enough overnight parkups as well as water tap locations etc. Stay safe & be sensible & you'll be fine....


----------



## Deleted member 84728 (Feb 16, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Welcome. Best tip i could give you is to become a full member! That way you will have access to the POI file that will give you more than enough overnight parkups as well as water tap locations etc. Stay safe & be sensible & you'll be fine....


okay - you got me!


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 16, 2020)

Nc 500 route is great. did it June. Don't be put off .
Enjoy the freedom of the road .


----------



## billyhilly (Feb 16, 2020)

zsathestar said:


> Always wanted to but never have.........so renting a motorhome in Hertfordshire and will be driving up to Scotland to try the NC500 over Easter - not the best time, but both work for schools s can only take school holidays.  Can't wait but some trepidation. Any tips gratefully received.  Want to try wild camping.


Hello and welcome to you and your family , yes you should love the lifestyle and the freedom to see explore this beautiful planet , more so when you retire  as we are now . Best decision we ever made when we brought our first used motorhome  10 years ago when still working. On our second newer motorhome now and still love the life and now go to Spain and Portugal  in the Uk winter  where it's obviously warmer. Even 18 degrees in Dec  and cheaper  free wild camping on Spanish beaches if you know where to go without being ripped off in uk on many campsites ( but not all sites ) with sky high prices in the summer.  
You can join up with a caravan , motorhome club organisation, there are at least 4 off them  pay a membership fee off around £45- £55. A year. Use the main big campsites in low season to save money But Do what we do use there smaller independtly owned sites ( called CL sites ) regulated by the club organisation but only pay around  £8.00. Up to £16 a night with electric etc etc .they only small sites usually 5 pitches   So you need to book them in advance. ( on Bank holidays well in advance ).  Do a few days free wild camping then use a Cl site for few days for electric to charge up your battery's, fill your water tank , have a hot shower . Don't leave your motorhome on a industrial estate or lay by on its own unattended as there is an increase in caravan and motorhome thefts .so do your research online  Good Luck too you be sensible  and get a lot off good info from other campers you meet on here and on your travels and you will be fine.  we been doing it 10 years or 11 years now and been fine.   Regards. Billyhilly


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi welcome from Scotland  and hope you enjoy your adventure


----------



## mjvw (Feb 16, 2020)

I done the NC500 twice now both directions i found that the going up the east coast to  "john o groats" a little boring  obviously the drive around the west coast was awesome... as stated it's best to go off the route  you will find plenty of wilding spot's we found the wild camping app invaluable, i have done this in Easter and the last two weeks in August and both times we had no problems and to be fair we did not see a lot off traffic, the second time going west to east we picked up the A836 at Tongue and drove down to Lairg very quiet area and went over to the Moray firth found a spot near inverness and spent 3 day going west then east it amazing that you can be on the west coast then the east as it only 60 odd mile say inverness to Torridon.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 17, 2020)

Search on fb for  nc 500 group  we joined 2 while up there  very good .


----------



## Ellendale (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Nc 500 route is great. did it June. Don't be put off .
> Enjoy the freedom of the road .


Hi there, we are planning to do the NC500 and have bought the map with the route already highlighted. Our MH is 7.4m an is an Autotrail coachbuilt. What size etc was the MH you used? Grateful for any tips etc. TYIA


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 17, 2020)

7.4 mtrs,  with motorbike on back so 8 mtrs no problems  .
We did west first then across top then east side.

Only used 2 camp sites .in 6 weeks 

First one the wee campsite.
And one in inverness. 
Water we got from public toilets and empted toilets with no problems. Brought drinking water. 
Grey water we found couple of campsite that let you drop for few pounds.
Lpg is hard fill at fort William/inverness 
And took a extra barrel to empty toilet in to on route.


----------



## Deleted member 79733 (Feb 17, 2020)

zsathestar said:


> I think we thought of the NC500 as a starting point to get an idea of where to go, but we are open to suggestions. Haven't been to Scotland for about 25 years! And then we were in Aviemore, and only managed to get as far over as Oban, so keen to explore - but so many places!


----------



## Deleted member 79733 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi

We did the 500 a number of years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Had a pint in the Applecross Inn on the way round (made famous by Monty Hall and his dog Reuben in a documentary of the area and it's folk).

Have a great time!


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome along.

Yes do the NC500, but don't stick to it strictly. Look at the map and veer off to places that look interesting. They usually are.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------

